# How did you do on April 2013 PE Civil Exam. (AM & PM)



## macclenny07 (Apr 15, 2013)

How did you do on April 2013 PE Civil Exam. (AM &amp; PM) ?


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 15, 2013)

should be good for most people here. Good luck guys.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I did fair. Good om morning but afternoon not sure. It is a toss up. Civil/Water.


----------



## kpf (Apr 15, 2013)

The morning seemed ok. Though, I do not feel very confident on the afternoon. Water resources.


----------



## cmosenro (Apr 15, 2013)

The morning part seemed pretty straight forward and felt pretty good about it after that part was over with. I took structural depth in the afternoon and thought it was a bit more difficult than the morning but still reasonable. There were a couple I had to guess on but they were minimal. I think I passed.


----------



## dana (Apr 15, 2013)

Now start the waiting part.


----------



## mriemer (Apr 16, 2013)

I felt O.K. about the morning portion, The afternoon Structural depth was fine for me. I feel pretty good overall about the exam.


----------



## stlaggies (Apr 16, 2013)

I felt the morning was more challenging than the afternoon. Transportation afternoon.

So I probably bombed the afternoon and did well in the morning.


----------



## dukerollz5 (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought the morning went well. I was able to go through the exam twice in the morning. Afternoon was a lot harder than I was expecting, borderline brutal... Water Resources Afternoon


----------



## andre (Apr 16, 2013)

I feel good about the morning. I took the Water Resources in the afternoon and thought was very difficult, some of the wastewater/environmental questions were brutal.


----------



## benjaminb (Apr 16, 2013)

cmosenro said:


> The morning part seemed pretty straight forward and felt pretty good about it after that part was over with. I took structural depth in the afternoon and thought it was a bit more difficult than the morning but still reasonable. There were a couple I had to guess on but they were minimal. I think I passed.


yup, same here.


----------



## davidtyty (Apr 16, 2013)

I either barely passed or barely failed, Breezed throught the morning and struggled in the afternoon.

I had the brilliant idea to skip to the "other" topics at the end of the afternoon portion because I told myself that I was already in the correct mindset after nailing so many "breadth" type problems in the morning. The afternoon problems were much harder though, I skipped a few, and it became a lot harder to keep track of my time management after skipping around so much. My linear mind could not handle the fragmented test taking strategy and I ended up going into full blown panic mode... Hope this helps anyone taking the test in October... and I hope I don't need this info to help me for round two.


----------



## davidtyty (Apr 16, 2013)

I took transpo afternoon btw


----------



## Lomarandil (Apr 16, 2013)

I felt fairly confident after the Civil/Structural exam.

If anything gets me, it'll probably be that CA Seismic Exam. That one had me scrambling for time.


----------



## S28 (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought the AM portion was really easy. I think I was fortunate in the sense that question types that worried me while studying didn't show up on the exam, so there were only a couple I was unsure of, but I was done in 2.5 hours and used the rest of the time double checking my calculations and making sure I read everything correctly.

I took the Construction PM, and also thought it wasn't too bad. Again some question types had me pretty worried the night before the exam, and thankfully didn't show up. I did find it interesting that there were alot of questions that were unlike any of the practice problems in that area that I used to study, those definitely made me stop and re read the given a couple of times. Maybe this is due to Construction being a relatively new module, but I found it kind of annoying. There was one problem I wouldn't have solved had I studied for a year straight just because I would argue it was a reach to say it would be covered under one of the NCEES's syllabus topics.

But, it is the PE exam so I wasn't expecting it to be easy, although I was prepared for a harder exam, and think it went well other than a couple throwing me off.


----------



## thebettersmith (Apr 18, 2013)

The am portion was doable (some tough questions), but it was doable if you studied and used the CERM/All-In-One. I'm guessing 35 out of 40 correct, and perhaps maybe (MAYBE), 38 out of 40... the pm portion (I took WR&amp;E) was, as some folks alluded to, a bit tough.. I think I pulled a solid 35 to 30 out of the 40 questions.. that said, I did attempt to work the difficult ones and was able to make some ed-ju-ma-cated choices. All in all, I would say that it was a convoluted exam in several ways.. one thing for future test-takers.. please do be sure and 'read' the fine print on these problems.. I saved my own skin in the pm portion by forcing myself to re-read the problem twice - so glad that I did.

God bless all of us and let us hope that we never have to do this again, in Jesus's name :thankyou:


----------



## Poop Engineer (Apr 18, 2013)

I took WR&amp;E as well. The morning was so-so, with a few that required not-so-educated guesses. I thought the afternoon was pretty straight forward... Considering most all my course work and work experience have been water, with a heavy environmental focus, this makes sense for me. Overall, I thought it was a fair exam, with the morning being somewhat more difficult than expected.


----------



## spillaes (Apr 19, 2013)

I felt prepared for the AM, but I took the WR/Env't PM and thought it was pretty tough. Had to guess on quite a few.


----------



## Phantom PE (Apr 20, 2013)

I felt pretty good after the AM portion. Then the afternoon came. I am cautiously optimistic, thought the afternoon had a couple tricky questions that I didn't see coming. Overall it was a good test I think and I told everyone there "Don't take this the wrong way, but I hope I don't see you in 6 months."


----------



## MikeMcC215 (May 13, 2013)

Thought the morning was easier than I expected and afternoon (Geotech.) was harder than I expected. When I left the test I felt like I had a decent chance at passing, although now I am not so sure. Was able to narrow a lot of questions down to two and guess from there. I'm sick of waiting for the results come on already!


----------



## humner (May 20, 2013)

word to the wise. Do not eat the bacon at the hotels free breakfast buffet. At around 2 pm things started working. I could appreciate the med student on VanWilder taking his last exam. 3 pm, had to miss about 10 minutes of the exam. Talk about a distraction while taking the PE exam.


----------



## Phantom PE (May 21, 2013)

That's just brutal...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 28, 2013)

Took wr &amp; e. Am, I can safely say that I got at least 32 out of 40 correct. Pm, was a different story. Struggled. The first 20 questions weren't too bad, but then came the wq, and other environmental type questions. Maybe 20-25 out of 40 correct. Gonna be close to that cut score I bet.


----------



## rozh (May 29, 2013)

got my result back and passed.

state: TN, Civil Engineer, letter was sent out may 22nd i got the actual letter may 28th.

good luck to everyone!


----------



## stlaggies (May 29, 2013)

I actually thought the morning section was more challenging than the afternoon. I took transportation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2013)

NJmike said:


> Took wr &amp; e. Am, I can safely say that I got at least 32 out of 40 correct. Pm, was a different story. Struggled. The first 20 questions weren't too bad, but then came the wq, and other environmental type questions. Maybe 20-25 out of 40 correct. Gonna be close to that cut score I bet.




My college education was heavy on water quality. I was lucky in that regard.


----------



## eowen99 (May 30, 2013)

Thought the morning and afternoon were straight forward. The morning Structural seemed to be the most challenging. I took transporation. Felt really good about the test until I got my results. The morning result was 18 out of 40.


----------

